# Riwaka (d Saaz) Supplier



## podon

Hey all,

Anyone know where to get Riwaka from? It seams very, very rare and I'm dying to get my hands on some.

I've called a few places, but nobody has them in stock. I'm thinking I'll have to go a substitute..

Cheers.


----------



## manticle

I was trying. John at GG told me that last season's crop has sold out and next may sell out to commercial breweries before we get a chance to get any.

Pennywise was kind enough to send me 60g he wasn't going to use but that's not enough to share I'm sorry.

Will be my first time using them.


----------



## podon

All good, chief. Thanks for the info.

Whats your thoughts on a substitute for aroma? Centennial?


----------



## manticle

Sorry mate - not having used it, I can't suggest anything. I've only tried it in epic mayhem which I loved so I'm having a crack at something similar.


----------



## brettprevans

it looks like most suppliers are out of stock (even nz ones). there are a few suppliers in the US and canada that seem to have stock but they arent the big suppliers (eg hopsdiect, niko etc) so I have no idea if they will ship OS.

you might have to wait for the next season and jump in before the commercial breweries buy up all the stock


----------



## HoppingMad

I'd contact the people that sell it all, these guys:

NZ Hops

When I go to Auckland I buy mine from these blokes:

Brewers Co-op Auckland

Looks like there's none on their website currently though. 

The New Zealand peso is cheap so you'd be amazed how much your AUD will get of these.

Just done a Rakau apa myself, first taste of it is very melony. Yet to try a brew with riwaka. 
But will have to put that on the list.

Hopper.


----------



## Nick JD

Try Summer Saaz.


----------



## jbirbeck

Nick JD said:


> Try Summer Saaz.



summer saaz as a sub for riwaka...yoo moost be jokin. not even close.

if you've not used motuka would go closer, much closer than summer. but there really is no sub...


----------



## Nick JD

I've used all three. Summer Saaz is like a tamer version of Riwaka.


----------



## podon

Hmm. Looks like I'll have to get into 2012 harvest ASAP.

Thanks all.


----------



## brocky_555

try Marks Home Brew in Newcastle I think I saw some in his fridge last week


----------



## brettprevans

brocky_555 said:


> try Marks Home Brew in Newcastle I think I saw some in his fridge last week


might have been Rakau u saw rather than Riwaka


----------



## beachy

Nick JD said:


> I've used all three. Summer Saaz is like a tamer version of Riwaka.



Summer Saaz is nothing like Riwaka in any way.

IMO no single hop is a good sub for Riwaka and this is the reason it has become so popular, because it is unique.


----------



## donburke

beachy said:


> Summer Saaz is nothing like Riwaka in any way.
> 
> IMO no single hop is a good sub for Riwaka and this is the reason it has become so popular, because it is unique.



go to a greek specialty shop and ask for some bitter orange preserve, its called nerantzi

now go and brew your favourite beer using cascade as flavour hops

when your beer is ready to drink, put a spoon of nerantzi in your mouth and take a swig of your beer, swish it all around in your mouth and enjoy the taste

this is best substitute i can think of


----------



## Nick JD

beachy said:


> IMO no single hop is a good sub for Riwaka and this is the reason it has become so popular, because it is unique.



Just use Cz Saaz with Cascade and you'll get a pretty similar result.

Reason it's so popular is because it's popular. I'd put a hundred on the other"NZ hop line" bred with Cz Saaz being Cascade or Centenial.

But saying Summer Saaz is "nothing like" D Saaz is moronic - Summer Saaz is nothing like PoR. That's a statement. 

Summer Saaz is just tamer in the citrus aspect, and leaning more towards the Saaz side. 

D Saaz isn't unique. It's pretty damn similar to cascade. And B Saaz.


----------



## jlm

Nick JD said:


> Just use Cz Saaz with Cascade and you'll get a pretty similar result.
> 
> Reason it's so popular is because it's popular. I'd put a hundred on the other"NZ hop line" bred with Cz Saaz being Cascade or Centenial.
> 
> But saying Summer Saaz is "nothing like" D Saaz is moronic - Summer Saaz is nothing like PoR. That's a statement.
> 
> Summer Saaz is just tamer in the citrus aspect, and leaning more towards the Saaz side.
> 
> D Saaz isn't unique. It's pretty damn similar to cascade. And B Saaz.


Indeed summer saaz is nothing like POR, I'm not sure where that came from......., I don't see a lot of similarities to D saaz there though.A mix of B saaz and "insert C hop here", leaning more towards the B saaz is a pretty good claytons version in my mind though.


----------



## beachy

Nick JD said:


> But saying Summer Saaz is "nothing like" D Saaz is moronic



Um.......no..... actually it is true :beer: 

I wonder if all those micros that have run out of Riwaka know they can just sub for Summer Saaz. :blink:


----------



## Ross

beachy said:


> Um.......no..... actually it is true :beer:
> 
> I wonder if all those micros that have run out of Riwaka know they can just sub for Summer Saaz. :blink:




Beachy, don't waste your time arguing, just be content in the fact that you are correct that Summer Saaz is in no way a substitue for D Saaz (accept maybe as a bittering addition). D saaz is one of my favourite hops & the reason we do not have it available to the public at present, as we need the small stock we have for our commercial brews

Chjeers Ross


----------



## Nick JD

Ross said:


> Beachy, don't waste your time arguing, just be content in the fact that you are correct that Summer Saaz is in no way a substitue for D Saaz (accept maybe as a bittering addition). D saaz is one of my favourite hops & the reason we do not have it available to the public at present, as we need the small stock we have for our commercial brews
> 
> Chjeers Ross



You're right Ross.

I got quite a bit of citrus from it and back to back with D Saaz batches in APAs combined with a few American hops (like most of the commercials) I found it had a lot of similar properties and by no means would I miss the lineage of it being a Saazer with citrus fruitiness. Melower than the Kiwi cousins though.
_
Summer Saaz is characterised by balanced, sweet, and fruity hop aromas. Even the untrained nose is quick to detect passionfruit, citrus and melon. It has been noted to be similar in character to the Czech Saaz parent, but without the spicy characteristic._


----------



## brettprevans

Did u buy chinese hops based on the blurb? Lol. Call it an experiment and move on?


----------



## Nick JD

citymorgue2 said:


> Did u buy chinese hops based on the blurb? Lol. Call it an experiment and move on?



I loike Tsing Tao. Does that count? 

Here's the Brewers Coop (NZ) suggestions on substitutes. 

Name:Name: New Zealand D Saaz
Grown: New Zealand
Profile: Unique Passionfruit like flavour, more floral aroma than B Saaz
Typical use: Specialty Aroma type
Example:
AA Range: 7 – 8%
Substitute: B Saaz, Pacific Sunrise, Czech Saaz 

Anyone used Pacific Sunrise?


----------



## beachy

Nick JD said:


> But saying Summer Saaz is "nothing like" D Saaz is moronic
> 
> 
> D Saaz isn't unique.






Nick JD said:


> Here's the Brewers Coop (NZ) suggestions on substitutes.
> 
> 
> 
> Profile: Unique Passionfruit like flavour
> 
> 
> 
> Substitute: B Saaz, Pacific Sunrise, Czech Saaz



Who said something moronic? :blink: 

Where is Summer Saaz on that sub list? :huh:


----------



## Nick JD

beachy said:


> Who said something moronic? :blink:
> 
> Where is Summer Saaz on that sub list? :huh:



It's an Australian hop they've never heard of. They have nice hops - why would they want Summer Saaz?  No Galaxy there either, which is uniquely passionfruit. I'd say D Saaz isn't actually very passionfruit at all compared to Galaxy. 

Both Ross and the Brewers Coop describe both as passionfruit and citrus - although Ross adds "melon", dunno why but then again read the Craftbrewer Kohatu blurb for some creative marketing.

Obviously totally different, even though they both evoke exactly the same analogous fruits. Totally different citrus and passionfruit. Ones that don't taste like citrus and passionfruit.

Summer Saaz is a lame version of D Saaz - just like I originally said. Saying they are nothing like each other when they both use the same descriptor fruits is moronic.


----------



## Nick JD

Holy crap I just saw on Craftbrewer that Riwaka were $15 for 90g.

Before they became trendy they were a normal price.


----------



## donburke

doesnt look like we'll be getting any this year


----------



## Yob

manticle said:


> ...send me 60g he wasn't going to use ....
> 
> Will be my first time using them.




what did you end up doing with these Manticle? Feedback?

Sorry for the Necro, it was a while ago I know  

There still seems to be a shortage of this hop eh?


----------



## rehab

Shortage is still on and apparently somewhere along the lines an agreement was made that the next season of it (usually March) will be staying entirely in NZ shores. I doubt it though. For one thing money talks and for two if we try and keep it here someone will find a way to smuggle it over to oz or the states anyway and charge a heap for it.
I started brewing too late to have used it properly. Will be nice to try it some day as some good beers use it but awesome hops are around that I haven't touched yet so I would rather make something different at the end of the day and maybe come across the next great beer.


----------



## Yob

what if I was to say I found 'a' quantity? 

would folks be interested in some?


----------



## Thefatdoghead

Nick JD said:


> It's an Australian hop they've never heard of. They have nice hops - why would they want Summer Saaz?  No Galaxy there either, which is uniquely passionfruit. I'd say D Saaz isn't actually very passionfruit at all compared to Galaxy.
> 
> Both Ross and the Brewers Coop describe both as passionfruit and citrus - although Ross adds "melon", dunno why but then again read the Craftbrewer Kohatu blurb for some creative marketing.
> 
> Obviously totally different, even though they both evoke exactly the same analogous fruits. Totally different citrus and passionfruit. Ones that don't taste like citrus and passionfruit.
> 
> Summer Saaz is a lame version of D Saaz - just like I originally said. Saying they are nothing like each other when they both use the same descriptor fruits is moronic.


Oh wow now iv'e heard it all :huh:


----------



## tiprya

Pretty sure there'd be lots of folks keen on some Riwaka - myself included.


----------



## Yob

Hopefully will lay my hands on it tmoz B)


----------



## Guysmiley54

Count me in too if there's enough


----------



## manticle

Yob- I made an epic mayhem tribute.
Turned out nicely. I got a slightly plastic/fake fruit flavour that I get from a few beers hopped with nz hops though.
I'll hunt up the recipe I used tomorrow if you remind me.


----------



## Yob

Guysmiley54 said:


> Count me in too if there's enough



there will be enough, not huge amounts, but enough to go around  



manticle said:


> I'll hunt up the recipe I used tomorrow if you remind me.



Cool man, will do

*ed: Just got an email from him saying I wont be able to pick them up until thursday week (17/1/13) as he's flying out somewhere tmoz. <_< 

but it is confirmed so more a waiting game than an 'if it happens' game now.
*
:icon_cheers:


----------



## bignath

Hey yob, dunno if its too late mate, but if theres some left after everyone before me, id love some!


----------



## Yob

Plenty Nath, will have about a kilo or more to divvie up. 

h34r:


----------



## Guysmiley54

Awesome stuff!! Legendary share Yob


----------



## bignath

Yob said:


> Plenty Nath, will have about a kilo or more to divvie up.
> 
> h34r:



Legend mate!

Cheers


----------



## bullsneck

I'm in too Yob if there's enough to go around.


----------



## Yob

Sweet as man,


----------



## samward

I'd love to grab some as well if I can (given I'm over the other side  ).

Cheers
Sam


----------



## rehab

Yob said:


> what if I was to say I found 'a' quantity?
> 
> would folks be interested in some?



This is the good thing about this site. I mean Im too far away to participate but there is a sense of community here when you find a stash of hard to get hops and first thing is to share them around. 
In NZ there may be the odd yeast slurry share between mates but that is about it. 

Bloody good Yob.


----------



## Yob

with any luck, this'll earn me back my recently lost stars <_< 

:lol:


----------



## rehab

At the least it should ear some karma points with the beer gods i'd say

:beer:


----------



## manticle

Here is the recipe I used:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=51000&st=0


----------



## Yob

thank you sir, looking forward to it.. I even have most of the grains on hand.. all except for the 

"200g Simpsons medium or heritage crystal"

which presumably I can collect in the mean time.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Wolfman

Count me in Yob, if there is still enough to go around.


----------



## Yob

Ja mon, fo shiz

I rekon if I get a kilo + (possibly more) then we can still squeeze in 10 people min (max atm). Might only be enough for a brew or two... but its a brew or two more than anyone else is doing right now :lol: 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz

I'll be keen on some as well.

Batz


----------



## Yob

1: Yob
2: Tiprya
3: Guysmiley54
4: Big Nath
5: Bullsneck
6: Samward
7: Wolfman
8: Batz

Will be capped at #10 for now until exact quantity is known. First in best dressed as usual

ed: rehab, throw your name down if you are keen , all the same to me mate  

:icon_cheers:


----------



## rehab

Yob said:


> 1: Yob
> 2: Tiprya
> 3: Guysmiley54
> 4: Big Nath
> 5: Bullsneck
> 6: Samward
> 7: Wolfman
> 8: Batz
> 
> Will be capped at #10 for now until exact quantity is known. First in best dressed as usual
> 
> ed: rehab, throw your name down if you are keen , all the same to me mate
> 
> :icon_cheers:



For sure I would be. Let me know what's involved shipping wise etc when you get it and I will definitely be keen. PM if you like B)


----------



## donburke

Yob said:


> 1: Yob
> 2: Tiprya
> 3: Guysmiley54
> 4: Big Nath
> 5: Bullsneck
> 6: Samward
> 7: Wolfman
> 8: Batz
> 9. donburke (please)
> 
> 
> Will be capped at #10 for now until exact quantity is known. First in best dressed as usual
> 
> ed: rehab, throw your name down if you are keen , all the same to me mate
> 
> :icon_cheers:


----------



## krausenhaus

> 1: Yob
> 2: Tiprya
> 3: Guysmiley54
> 4: Big Nath
> 5: Bullsneck
> 6: Samward
> 7: Wolfman
> 8: Batz
> 9. donburke (please)
> 10. krausenhaus



Only if there is enough obviously, don't want to step on anyone's toes jumping in this late.


----------



## brettprevans

1: Yob
2: Tiprya
3: Guysmiley54
4: Big Nath
5: Bullsneck
6: Samward
7: Wolfman
8: Batz
9 donburke
10 cm2 

U might be hanging with the right crowds yob


Edit . Too late. I'll settle for a taste of ur brew at the next meeting


----------



## Yob

1: Yob
2: Tiprya
3: Guysmiley54
4: Big Nath
5: Bullsneck
6: Samward
7: Wolfman
8: Batz
9: donburke 
10: stillinrehab

Reserve list (capped to #5 for now)
1. krausenhaus
2: CM2

Will certainly try (and I *do* think it's possible) to fit you in krausenhaus, logic here being that Im pretty sure Im getting about 1.5Kg (possibly more) so even if it's just the 1.5kg we still get a decent amount each.

:icon_cheers:

ed to add CM2.. thick and fast


----------



## krausenhaus

Yob said:


> 1: Yob
> 2: Tiprya
> 3: Guysmiley54
> 4: Big Nath
> 5: Bullsneck
> 6: Samward
> 7: Wolfman
> 8: Batz
> 9: donburke
> 10: stillinrehab
> 
> Reserve list (capped to #5 for now)
> 1. krausenhaus
> 2: CM2
> 
> Will certainly try (and I *do* think it's possible) to fit you in krausenhaus, logic here being that Im pretty sure Im getting about 1.5Kg (possibly more) so even if it's just the 1.5kg we still get a decent amount each.
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> ed to add CM2.. thick and fast



Mate, thanks heaps. Good on you for sharing around something that most people would probably keep to themselves, given that there hasn't been any around for a long time and there likely won't be any more this year.


----------



## Yob

Cheers man, it always feels good to give back to the community that has taught me so much.


----------



## Mas

Hi guys - thanks to the posts that have eventually lead me to this page. Hopefully I am not too late to add my name to the Riwaka N.Z hops. Took me a while to navigate around site. :unsure:

Live in South Gippsland.


----------



## Yob

1: Yob
2: Tiprya
3: Guysmiley54
4: Big Nath
5: Bullsneck
6: Samward
7: Wolfman
8: Batz
9: donburke 
10: stillinrehab

Reserve list (capped to #5 for now)
1. krausenhaus
2: CM2
3: Mas

Here you go Mas, Ive added you to the reserve list

Yob


----------



## rehab

Hi again Yob,
I would say that my fellow kiwi Salt may be keen on some but have not heard back from him just yet... could you chuck him on that reserve list also?


----------



## Mas

Yob said:


> 1: Yob
> 2: Tiprya
> 3: Guysmiley54
> 4: Big Nath
> 5: Bullsneck
> 6: Samward
> 7: Wolfman
> 8: Batz
> 9: donburke
> 10: stillinrehab
> 
> Reserve list (capped to #5 for now)
> 1. krausenhaus
> 2: CM2
> 3: Mas
> 
> Here you go Mas, Ive added you to the reserve list
> 
> Yob


Hi Yob, Been a bit of a learning process finding page to add name to, but all good. So excited to see your reply this morning!! Thanks mate :icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob

1: Yob
2: Tiprya
3: Guysmiley54
4: Big Nath
5: Bullsneck
6: Samward
7: Wolfman
8: Batz
9: donburke 
10: stillinrehab

Reserve list (capped to #5 for now)
1. krausenhaus
2: CM2
3: Mas
4: Salt


----------



## Steve_M

Can you please add me to the reserve list to.
Would love to try and replicate some Murrays Punch and Judys

Thanks


----------



## ploto

reserve reserve list?

for those lucky enough to get some, it goes great with centennial and simcoe.


----------



## Yob

1: Yob
2: Tiprya
3: Guysmiley54
4: Big Nath
5: Bullsneck
6: Samward
7: Wolfman
8: Batz
9: donburke 
10: stillinrehab

Reserve list (capped to #5 for now)
1. krausenhaus
2: CM2
3: Mas
4: Salt
5: Steve M
_________________________________________________

It's capped here for the moment, if the amount I receive is greater than what I have planned for here (_*It is Possible*_) I will then open it up to further people when the figure is known. 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob

Apologies for the delay, just off the phone and they are available for pickup, however, I'm shooting off to see the old man interstate, with any luck I will get it monday morning on my return, if not, monday night. Hopefully to you lot by friday 

Just thought I'd update with all the information. 

Cheers


----------



## Yob

Just quickly, Ive paid for the Hops, should be delivered to work tmoz, but I may have to head interstate again (only got back yesterday)... it's _*all*_ happening in Tassie and not in a good way...

Which ever way it goes down there I will be back later in the week and we will split the goodies then.

Sorry for the inconvenience, but family first as Im sure you will understand.

Yob


----------



## rehab

Cheers for the update Yob.
Hopefully whatever is going down sorts itself in the best way possible soon.
Family first for sure :beer:


----------



## Guysmiley54

Family first Yob, take your time. I have a cafe in Cambridge, drop in if you're in the area and I'll shout you a coffee


----------



## DU99

Hope things go well mate.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## tiprya

Yep, no rush Yob.

Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Yob

Right then you lot.. I've got in my hands 1.5kg of 2012 Riwaka hops, by my rekoning, that means I can break it up to 100g lots to all 15 who have expressed interest previously.

Price will be $10 + postage to your area (I will have to get prices from the PO for this, I've no idea) express post, post pak, your choice, please let me know preference when you reply.

ed: Peeps that live close and want to pick-up, fine also :icon_cheers:

I will PM details shortly to those involved, when you reply with addresses I will get the quote from the PO for a Grand Total.

Yob

Happy Australia day!! :icon_drunk:


----------



## rehab

If any one is an Epic fan and interested this is the Recipe for Mash Up from Kelly Ryan himself: (mainly for those that scored the goods!)


Here is the Mash Up recipe modified for a 20 litre batch. 


[SIZE=1em]Mash Up - 20 litre[/SIZE]
[SIZE=1em] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=1em]Based on 80% Brewhouse Efficiency and 20 litres final volume.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=1em]Approximately 10% evaporation in the boil. Kettle up volume of 22 litres.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=1em]OG[/SIZE] [SIZE=1em]- 1.058[/SIZE]
[SIZE=1em]FG[/SIZE] [SIZE=1em]- 1.012[/SIZE]
[SIZE=1em]AbV[/SIZE] [SIZE=1em]- 6.0%[/SIZE]

[SIZE=1em]Salt addition[/SIZE] [SIZE=1em]- 3 g CaCl[/SIZE][SIZE=1em]2[/SIZE] [SIZE=1em]to mashing water.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=1em]Liquor:Grist ratio[/SIZE] [SIZE=1em]- 2.6:1 (13 litres)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=1em]Grain bill[/SIZE] [SIZE=1em]- 3.35 kg Thomas Fawcett Maris Otter Pale Ale malt and 1.65 kg Gladfield Ale malt (in lieu of Gladfield Ale malt, Vienna or Munich will give a similar character, though will make the finished wort slightly darker).[/SIZE]

[SIZE=1em]Mash temperature[/SIZE] [SIZE=1em]- 67°C. If milled grains at 20°C, then strike temperature will be around 76°C.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=1em]Boil time[/SIZE] [SIZE=1em]- 75 minutes (though can be reduced to 60 minutes depending on the evaporation rate of your system).[/SIZE]

[SIZE=1em]Hop additions[/SIZE] [SIZE=1em]- Based on 35% utilisation for 1st addition (bittering), 23% utilisation for second addition (flavour) and 5% utilisation for flame out/whirlpool addition (aroma) and a 75 minute boil.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=1em]Bittering (75 min boil) - Southern Cross 14.8% - 5 g[/SIZE]

[SIZE=1em]Flavour (20 min boil) - Southern Cross 14.8% - 4 g[/SIZE]
[SIZE=1em]- NZ Cascade 9.1% - 9 g[/SIZE]
[SIZE=1em]- Riwaka 5.6% - 15 g[/SIZE]

[SIZE=1em]Aroma (0 min boil) - Southern Cross 14.8% - 10 g[/SIZE]
[SIZE=1em]- NZ Cascade 9.1% - 20 g[/SIZE]
[SIZE=1em]- Riwaka 5.6% - 7 g[/SIZE]

[SIZE=1em]Add copper finings (for example, 1 g Koppafloc) 10 minutes before boil end.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=1em]Yeast[/SIZE] [SIZE=1em]- Wyeast 1272 - American Ale Yeast II[/SIZE]

[SIZE=1em]Dry hopping regime[/SIZE] [SIZE=1em]- Dry hop at approximate PG of 1.015 - 1.020 with:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=1em]- 30 g Southern Cross[/SIZE]
[SIZE=1em]- 20 g NZ Cascade[/SIZE]
[SIZE=1em]- 15 g Riwaka[/SIZE]


My attempt went south due to poor procedures when I went to BIAB. Apparently this is close but not quite cloned at 20ltrs but a good beer from most who made it.


----------



## ben_sa

Yob: i may be incorrect, but i *THINK *the reason that most online suppliers sell in 90gram increments, is the total weight with the padded bag (or whatever its sent in) takes up the remaining 10g, thus, making it very cost efficient in terms of postage costs...

Good on ya for sharing the love though


----------



## donburke

hi yob, big thanks for the hops,

they work really well in a saison i have made using dingemans pils and wy3711 which i look forward to doing again


----------



## Yob

ben_sa said:


> Yob: i may be incorrect, but i *THINK *the reason that most online suppliers sell in 90gram increments, is the total weight with the padded bag (or whatever its sent in) takes up the remaining 10g, thus, making it very cost efficient in terms of postage costs...
> 
> Good on ya for sharing the love though


Dunno about that mate, was the same cost up to 5kg.. I think mostly it's because *5* x 90 = 1lb... I'm not constrained by this ethos h34r:


----------



## Batz

Yob said:


> Dunno about that mate, was the same cost up to 5kg.. I think mostly it's because *5* x 90 = 1lb... I'm not constrained by this ethos h34r:



I'll say that about _sums_ it up.


----------



## tiprya

Picked mine up this morning. Cheers Yob.

Thinking of doing a smash with it, with all 100g in the last 10 minutes. Or maybe an american wheat.

What are other people doing with theirs?


----------



## Yob

still not sure yet... I think Id like to find a commercial beer with it in so I can see what it's like and then judge what else it would pair with... maybe try the Epic listed above if it can be found?

reviews here on RATEBEER 

"It says 2011 on the label, I hope it’s not so old. It pours a golden hazy color with medium sized head. The hop aroma is dry, a bit fruity (peach and apricot) and herbaceous, with a sweaty hint in the end. Dry and lean mouthfeel; light malt flavor, with a strong grassy presence; strong bitterness, with soft piney resins and some citrusy fruitiness (oranges mainly).
A good beer, but without the fresh touch."

Sounds like a hint of Simcoe or Centennial may fit the bill.

We should all do a mini swap with the beers we produce :icon_drool2: 

also some HINTS here for Malt profile


----------



## tiprya

I'm going to brew with this on the weekend, aiming for an easy to drink wheat beer.

How potent is Riwaka? Should I be usisng a similar amount to say cascade?

Thinking 4.5%, 20g at 20,10,0 and 30g dry hop

50/50 pils/wheat - maybe 30IBU with 2-3% light crystal.

That should be pretty hoppy yeah?


----------



## Yob

How'd you (and others) go with the riwaka? I only just today got to brewing with them.

3.5kg pale
2kg wheat
1kg Munich I
.5 victory
.5 rye (or was that .25)

Magnum @ 60
Riwaka @ 20
Citra @ 5
Riwaka @ wp

Smelled divine


----------

